# Best (or Most Interesting) Furry games?



## Shepp Husky (Mar 1, 2019)

Periodically I scour the internet for interesting furry games. I'm not talking about things like Ratchet & Clank or Crash Bandicoot. I'm looking for games made by the community.

Specifically I'm interested in proper 3D games. I like "Amorous" as much as the next fur but I'm getting tired of the visual novel style of games.

I'm looking for more games like "Rack 2" and "Hunt and Snare". Dose anyone know of any other projects like these? They don't have to be NSFW and I don't mind if they're Alpha, Beta or what ever else.

I'll also take suggestions for non-3D games if anyone knows any particularly good ones.


----------



## goatwolff (Mar 3, 2019)

it's pretty old but here 
store.steampowered.com: Dust: An Elysian Tail on Steam


----------



## Bink (Mar 3, 2019)

Idk why you’d limit yourself to just games made by furries... I can’t recommend any of those myself, but as far as “games with furry characters in them”; I’ve recently played Night in The Woods, which is an awesome game and well received in the furry community. Undertale is also good, but that’s an 8-bit style and nowhere near 3D.

I’ve never played dust, it looks good. I’ll have to add it to my list of must play furry games.


----------



## Shepp Husky (Mar 4, 2019)

Bink said:


> Idk why you’d limit yourself to just games made by furries...



Because I'm interested in what the community is up to? Why is that so weird? That's what the fandom has always been about to me. The furry community is so cool because we're not tied to outside media. We're not fans of someone else. We're fans of each other. That's the point. I want to see what furs are working on. I've played those other games. They're fine but not the point of my question.


----------



## Bink (Mar 4, 2019)

Shepp Husky said:


> Because I'm interested in what the community is up to? Why is that so weird? That's what the fandom has always been about to me. The furry community is so cool because we're not tied to outside media. We're not fans of someone else. We're fans of each other. That's the point. I want to see what furs are working on. I've played those other games. They're fine but not the point of my question.


Never said it was weird... not once. Just wondered why, the number of games made exclusively by furries is a very short list is all... No need to get all defensive, geeze...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 9, 2019)

store.steampowered.com: The Crown of Leaves on Steam


----------



## goatwolff (Mar 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> store.steampowered.com: The Crown of Leaves on Steam


oh yeah i remember seeing that game but i never really got to play it. ill check it out


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 9, 2019)

Bink said:


> Just wondered why, the number of games made exclusively by furries is a very short list is all...


Videogame designers are a highly skilled minority of the population.

Furries are a minority interest of the population.

Do the math.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2019)

*CLUB PENGUIN

YEET YEET 
DAB DAB*


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2019)

No but seriously FennekFix is currently working on a game called Delerium (I hope i did a decent spelling job there) I think that could really be what your looking for obviously I said working on it's not finished yet sadly ):


----------



## Sammi_Kay (Mar 24, 2019)

SandraMJ (SandraMJ (@SandraMJdev) on Twitter) is single-handedly crafting a visual novel called The Hayseed Knight. It's free, so you all should check it out!

Link here: sandramj.itch.io: The Hayseed Knight by SandraMJ

You can also support the game on Patreon! SandraMJ is creating The Hayseed Knight | Patreon


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 24, 2019)

My favorite type of games are visual novels and text-based games with maybe some images, they generally have good stories.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 24, 2019)

I don't know if the maker of Shadow of the Wool Ball is a furry or not, but it's a pretty cool overhaul of Doom with a furry plot. 

Also, I'd really like to see a fan remake/remaster of Inherit the Earth.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 24, 2019)

Klonoa, hands down.
Its an action puzzle platformer with a furry cast.
Really cute, good story, tight gameplay.


----------



## xremeidiot (Mar 27, 2019)

If you have nerves of steel and the patience of a saint, you can give Changed a try on Steam.

It's a lot of trial and error and save points are few and far between, but the many transformation-based death scenes your almost-nude protagonist boi will go through are just a part of the fun.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 28, 2019)

Solatorobo: Red the Hunter
Its a JRPG on the Nintendo DS about a dog-person named Red Savarin hunter that does odd-jobs for a living. One day while doing work he finds a mysterious cat-person named Elh Melizee who offers Red a great reward provided he help Elh find a few objects in the hopes of saving the world. And then the game gets a whole lot more complicated story wise. It has a sort of Gurren Lagann-esque story structure. It has an incredible amount of worldbuilding.


----------



## Arvid (Mar 31, 2019)

The only Furry Game I've played is Furcadia. It's an MMORPG that let's you make these things called 'Dreams' which are just Maps. I've only played the Game a couple of times as I'm too busy with other Stuff and other Games. If you like User-Generated-Content then try Furcadia.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 3, 2019)

Furcadia!!! Also Dust: An Elysian Tail


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 6, 2019)

Copy Kitty, if I remember correctly it was made by some guy(s) from DA


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 13, 2019)

This is gon be weird but Pirate101 
Nearly all the NCPs are furries and you get companions to join your crew and all the companions are furries too.


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Apr 17, 2019)

I really love _Dust- An Elysian Tail _and _Lost Ember_ (announced tbr this year)


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 20, 2019)

xremeidiot said:


> If you have nerves of steel and the patience of a saint, you can give Changed a try on Steam.
> 
> It's a lot of trial and error and save points are few and far between, but the many transformation-based death scenes your almost-nude protagonist boi will go through are just a part of the fun.


Don't forget dazed also made by the creator of changed.


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 20, 2019)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> Don't forget dazed also made by the creator of changed.


Just read that was cancelled


----------

